
Women Are Better Under Pressure Than Men - dsr12
https://hbr.org/2017/11/women-respond-better-than-men-to-competitive-pressure
======
pmdulaney
Why is it acceptable to say that women are better under pressure than men, but
unacceptable to say that men are better at STEM than women?

